# Kelly Bar Questions....



## Larmo63 (Aug 24, 2012)

Were these bars on many brands other than Racycle?

How many years were they produced?

How many different kinds? 

Pictures anyone?


----------



## josehuerta (Aug 28, 2012)

*Kelley Bars*

Came across several other brands in addition to the Kellys in a 1900 Mead catalog - Halladay, Hussey, Sentinel which might have been a Mead house brand used as about their only upgrade on their base Sentinel model (strictly my speculation).  We've seen the Sanger bars on the Cabe here recently as well. I thought I had seen Gormully & Jeffreys bars advertised, but could not find them so not at all sure about those. Not a clue as to production figures, but with the proliferation of the bicycle industry about then maybe there a lot of barn finds yet to come.


----------



## npence (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are the Kelly bars I have. The ones with the drop stem I have heard those are the later ones around 1910 on. The ones with a straight stem are the early one 1890's -1910 or so. And the sager bars I believe date right along side the early Kelly's. I not 100% on all of this. This is just what I have been told. 









Early Kelly bars (not mine) mine are at the chrome shop



Sager adjustable bars


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 28, 2012)

npence said:


> Here are the Kelly bars I have. The ones with the drop stem I have heard those are the later ones around 1910 on. The ones with a straight stem are the early one 1890's -1910 or so. And the sager bars I believe date right along side the early Kelly's. I not 100% on all of this. This is just what I have been told.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your forward extension Kelly bars are actually rare(r) race bars. Yeah, the vertical stem bars are typically pre-1900.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sanger bars, not "Sager." 

There had to have been many of these bars made, because they were on

almost every Racycle made and Miami made 100's of thousands of bikes.

Funny that they seem to be so rare these days. (Is Blue is hoarding them....?)


----------



## AshleyBing (Aug 30, 2012)

Jeffreys bars advertised, but could not find them so not at all sure about those. Not a clue as to production figures, but with the proliferation of the bicycle industry about then maybe there a lot of barn finds yet to come. 





----------------------------
TVs making the ideal into reality --- Mad Men Season 5 DVD, What We Need Is Persist.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 4, 2014)

Anybody able to figure out how to Date these yet?  My Racycle kelly bars have a Pat applied for April 19 98 stamped on the inside of the Bolt... Not sure if that helps date them or not as it looks like Cabers with kelly's have this stamp on the outside of the bolt, Inside of the bolt, on the inside of the stem or some not stamped at all. Will post a picture in the Kelly bar picture thread. Almost positive now that my racycle is a 1903 / 1904 based on the hanger and chain - so the bars should be to ( maybe )













What little info I have....


THE KELLY HANDLEBAR COMPANY.

Adjustable handlebars are now not only the usual equipment of highest grade bicycles, but the riders of medium and lower priced machines are coming to demand that the same convenience be allowed also to them. This is quite reasonable, since there are a number of makes on the market, and the additional cost is so slight as to be unfelt. A worthy pioneer is the Kelly, made by the Kelly Handlebar Company, of Cleveland, Ohio. Its introduction dates back to 1895. The essential feature of this design is a divided bar with sections

pivotally connected to the stem, and provided with serrations which engage and interlock with corresponding parts in the head of the machine, being held from slipping by means of a clamping bolt. This bolt has, for 1900, taken the place of the old-time cap-screw with good effect. All working parts are made from dropsteel forgings, and the stem is of metal untouched by fire after forging. Thousands of these bars are in satisfactory use in the United States alone.


----------

